# Miracle grow organic choice topsoil for substrate?



## yarok (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I use "Miracle Grow Organic Choice Topsoil" for substrate? It says it would feed your plants for up to 2 months, does that mean that it has fertilizer and that I shouldn't use it? Its the only organic topsoil that home depot has. This is for Sulcata and Crested Geckos.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 7, 2013)

No don't use it. There is another bag others use but I can't remember the name. It might be the top soil in the red and white bag. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 7, 2013)

Miracle grow is a fertilizer. If you can find regular top-soil at a nursery, that is what your looking for. Nothing with fertilizer, just clean black dirt.


----------



## yarok (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah, you want sterile top soil. its going to be cheap. I'd freeze it or bake it to get any creepy crawlies out


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, I'm a Newbie, so I may be making a Newbie mistake but I use the Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil in my enclosure.

I was uncertain about using it until i found a toad and her babies LIVING in a bag of partially used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil that I had left on my back patio. I have read that toads have specialized skin folds on their thighs and abdomen that absorbs moisture (and any chemicals dissolved in it) directly from the environment into their bodies. They are supposed to be a sensitive indicator of acid rain and chemical pollution for this reason: they're very sensitive to chemicals and are the first to get sick, die off or leave when an environment is starting to deteriorate. Kind of like the old "canaries in the coal mine." 

I figured if the momma toad CHOSE to lay her eggs and live in that potting soil rather than live in my pesticide-free garden, then it must be OK. Of course I could be badly mistaken- I certainly hope not. But so far my tortoise is thriving and the roly-polies, earthworms that I put in there seem to be doing just fine. A few snails got in there somehow, and are doing OK as well. The plants I put in there are doing well enough- not anything spectacular, but well enough- especially under the UV light. 

Please understand I'm not saying anybody is right or wrong, just sharing my experience.


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 7, 2013)

there is debate on such things...
the crickets that i feed to my chameleon, i give them vitamins that make them more nutritional to my cham.
why isn't it the same with plants?

but most people know fertilizer is a chemical not a vitamin and they, myself among them, would rather not risk it. and its also if the tort is to ingest the substrate directly.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm really, really glad this topic came up again. 

If I'm going to be a responsible tortoise owner, I need to KNOW what I'm exposing my pet to and not just make my own assumptions. 

I've emailed the Scott/Miracle-Gro Company and will phone them tomorrow. Even if they won't tell me EXACTLY what's in their product, if I explain it's being used for animal bedding and that they may accidentally ingest some if they track it into their food dishes, surely they would either say whether that's a good idea or not. That's all I really need to know.

I'll post their replies here.


----------



## Zouave (Jan 8, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Miracle grow is a fertilizer. If you can find regular top-soil at a nursery, that is what your looking for. Nothing with fertilizer, just clean black dirt.


Miracle Gro does make Fertilizers but also supplies Soils. I agree that normal, clean (no sticks or pebbles) Black Earth Top Soil is just as good if not better at a fraction of the cost.

Unfortunately the US site does not have any analysis listed (MSDS, Material Safety Data Sheet, can be requested) , but the Canadian site does. 

Miracle-GroÂ® Organic Choiceâ„¢ Garden Soil 0.10 - 0.05 - 0.10 (Nitrogen-Potassium-Phosphorus content)
http://www.scotts.ca/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod10190070&itemId=cat40096&tabs=usage

Miracle-GroÂ® Organic Choiceâ„¢ Potting Mix 0.10 - 0.05 - 0.05 (Nitrogen-Potassium-Phosphorus content)
http://www.scotts.ca/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod10190072&itemId=cat40096&tabs=usage

They both have trace amounts of fertilizer (which they list as natural) but then I'd be stunned if you could find soil anywhere in the world that didn't have trace amounts, naturally occurring or artificial.

If you really want an Organic Soil then look for one that is listed with OMRI https://www.omri.org/ Most OMRI approved products proudly display their certification.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 8, 2013)

The 'organic' fertilizer is usually poultry litter. It seems to be the constant. Compost, manure, peat, etc. seems to vary depending on where you're buying and which brand.

Exactly how 'organic' the poultry litter is is debatable.






Moozilion said:


> if I explain it's being used for animal bedding and that they may accidentally ingest some if they track it into their food dishes, surely they would either say whether that's a good idea or not. That's all I really need to know.



Some of their organic soils contain the following warning:

_Cautions
Keep out of reach of children. Do not ingest. Do not feed to animals. We recommend wearing gardening gloves when using this or other planting materials._


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am very interested in putting some natural plants and weeds in Tyrone's viv... But I too am so confused at what kind of soil to get. 
Tyrone will stomp thru what ever I put I there and drag it all over, and I know he will try to eat anything and everything.. 

So my question is, I have Home Depot and Lowes and Sears near me as well as a few garden centers what do I look for?


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 8, 2013)

I talked to a Scotts/Miracle-Gro person on the phone and got a prompt email from them as well. I put all this information in a new thread in the General Discussion section of the forum.


----------



## Creedence (Jan 8, 2013)

I used the Miracle Grow Organic GARDEN soil for a temporary kiddie pool for a short amount, because it was literally FULL of glass and garbage. It was awful. I'm cautious of miracle grow at this point in time (;


----------

